# Help with draw length please



## whitetailreflex (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm hoping these pictures show enough, but I'm starting to think I need to lengthen my draw length, I just feel kinda bunched up at full draw. Any advice would be appreciated, just got this bow and it shoots good, but I think I'm leaving something behind. I just can't stay steady and feel bunched up..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your arm bent pretty good, elbow high, now dl not bad, close . but i would straighten out the arm some. then i think dl. would be short..i would see if you can bring down the release elbow without it hurting. loosen the sling its to tight by looks. and the open hand is a snatch waiting to happen. it might be the pic but the top cam does not look like its rotated as much as the bottom.


----------



## whitetailreflex (Jun 21, 2007)

mike 66 said:


> your arm bent pretty good, elbow high, now dl not bad, close . but i would straighten out the arm some. then i think dl. would be short..i would see if you can bring down the release elbow without it hurting. loosen the sling its to tight by looks. and the open hand is a snatch waiting to happen. it might be the pic but the top cam does not look like its rotated as much as the bottom.


Thanks for advice, bow is starting to slip out of the dots for timing but both are equal, gonna fix it once I get a portable press to tune with. But if I straighten my arm my elbow will be higher, but I look bunched up to you? I'm just curious as to how 2 years ago I was a 29.5" shooter to now I'm at 30.5" and still too short. Guess it's a good thing I went with the experience....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

not all bows are what they say, some run long . some short and a few are close. i meant to get the elbow of the release arm elbow down to earth some if you can without it hurting try to get it level with the arrow.. straighten the bow arm out witch will result in a short DL for you as it sets now .you will need to make it longer witch will help you expand...


----------



## whitetailreflex (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah that makes sense, I've always been told that your release arm should be an extension of the arrow, is this correct? And holding arm should be locked out?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no tension straight...not forced to be locked, straight relaxed.. hope this helps..


----------



## whitetailreflex (Jun 21, 2007)

It helps alot, thank you

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

